# Outer bearing is stuck on spindle



## lowlight (Aug 5, 2009)

I have and older boat and trailer that I just bought. The boat is 68 so I'm guessing the trailers is pretty close to same year.
I wanted to replace the bearings on both wheels and ran into a problem. When I went to removed the hub and wheel off of the axle. The outer bearing appear to have been wore off, I actually found some in the grease, the only thing that remains is the metal base that they did sit on that rides on the axle, and it's not moving. The racing plate is all but a flat looking piece of metal that resembles a wire washer. My problem is that the base of the bearing assemble is stuck on the spindle. Does anyone here know how I could go about removing this off the spindle/axle? I have been beating on it with a hammer and it's not going anywhere. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grizzly (Aug 6, 2009)

as a mechanic, i can say it's a rare thing for the outer bearing to be seized like that. your best bet will probably be heating it with a torch and then knocking it off. a slide hammer with a hook will give you the best leverage/angle. then it will be a matter of inspecting the spindle to see if it survived the heating and the wear from the previous owner's neglect. a new axle is not that expensive, i've found them from local trailer manufacturers for about 100 bucks, complete with bearings and leaf springs and everything in between. just need your old wheels. good luck and don't be afraid to ask any trailer place around for a new axle, you'd be suprised at the low price.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 6, 2009)

I would suspect the spindle is bad.If you been hammering on it and it's not moving there maybe some serious rust issues with the spindle.Heat may work.A slide hammer would probably come closer to pulling it off.You will need a 5 pound unit or larger.Autozone did have a tool loan program.


----------



## lowlight (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will try the renting a tool route first, if not I'll do as you suggested and start calling around. I think Northern tool might have them if I need to buy. I'll post results and some pictures.


----------



## Victor Coar (Aug 6, 2009)

having just been through this I would recommend loading it up with wd40 and letting it sit overnight then try the hammer. I used a dead blow hammer and a screwdriver and mine finally came off. Good Luck!!


----------



## dougdad (Aug 14, 2009)

a small two leged pully puller should work after you heat it up amite. But as stated new axles are not that exp. Unless of course your unemployed like me. LOL


----------



## lowlight (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is what I did. I went to Advanced Auto Part and borrowed the tool in the second picture. I think it is called a bearing puller or something similar to that. What they do is credit the balance of the tool when you return it back. I think total was $89 for this one. They credit it back to my account pretty quickly. But it took 3 seconds to pull off.















Thank you all for your suggestions and your input. I hope this help anyone that comes across something as oddball as this.


----------

